# Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. November 2009)

*Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt


----------



## Blitzkrieg (3. November 2009)

*Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Ham die eigentlich keine schönen Farben? Braun ist so eklig.


----------



## Feldwebel.Steiner80 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



BLitzkrieg schrieb:


> Ham die eigentlich keine schönen Farben? Braun ist so eklig.



Auch eine braune Frau kann hübsch sein!  Kleiner Rassist!^^

Das theoretische Design ist gut. Muss sich nur in der Praxis noch zeigen. Das muss nicht unbingt im Zusammenhang stehen.

Bei meinem *Megahalems @ 2x 140mm Kaze Maru mit verkleinerter Narbe für höheren Luftdruchsatz und 1900 U/min* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


macht der 2. Lüfter auch nur 5°C aus.


----------



## HomeboyST (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



Feldwebel.Steiner80 schrieb:


> Auch eine braune Frau kann hübsch sein!  Kleiner Rassist!^^
> 
> Das theoretische Design ist gut. Muss sich nur in der Praxis noch zeigen. Das muss nicht unbingt im Zusammenhang stehen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube nicht das die bei 1900 U/Min laufen. 

Eher 900 - max. 1200   

Bin gespannt auf nen Test.


----------



## PontifexM (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



Feldwebel.Steiner80 schrieb:


> Auch eine braune Frau kann hübsch sein!  Kleiner Rassist!^^
> 
> Das theoretische Design ist gut. Muss sich nur in der Praxis noch zeigen. Das muss nicht unbingt im Zusammenhang stehen.
> 
> ...


 

wie kommt man von einem towerkühler auf frauen ?! 

unglaublich -.-


----------



## frEnzy (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

lol!! Towerkühler sind wie Frauen... ja ne, ist schon klar 

Ich finde, der Tower sieht so aus, als würde er sich ganze weit vorne in den Kühlercharts festbeißen  Warten wir mal die Tests ab.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

das scheint ja ein riese zu sein....wow . da weiß ich schon was auf mein nächstes board kommt um den prozzi zu kühlen,juhu....


----------



## alm0st (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

So ein Mist aber auch....

... eigentlich wollt ich an meinem aktuellen System nichts mehr verändern, aber das war´s dann wohl mit dem Plan. Wenn das Teil hält was es verspricht, dann wird nicht lang gefackelt und direkt bestellt


----------



## Braineater (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

bin mit meinem U12P schon sehr zufrieden...wenn der d14 hier nochmal zulegen kann dann respekt  nuur der preis von 80€ schreckt ganz schön ab


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Der Lüfter sieht gefällt mir sehr gut, bin gespannt wie viel Leistung der haben wird. Das Ding wiegt verdampt viel, aber ich finde der Preis ist im ordgung.


----------



## n0stradamus (3. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Musste bei der Form an einen IFX-14 denken, optisch macht Thermalrights Kühler mehr her 
Wenn es ein Konkurrenzmodell sein soll ist der Preis aber viel zu hoch


----------



## rockstar (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Musste bei der Form an einen IFX-14 denken, optisch macht Thermalrights Kühler mehr her
> Wenn es ein Konkurrenzmodell sein soll ist der Preis aber viel zu hoch



nicht wirklich wenn man bedenkt das bei IFX-14 kein lüfter dabei is und hier zwei lüfter die allein schon 40euro kosten


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Und der Noctua deutlich besser ist


----------



## don-M4verick (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



n0stradamus schrieb:


> Musste bei der Form an einen IFX-14 denken,



Ging mir genauso. Das hier sieht schon recht wuchtig aus, und der 140mm Lüfter wirkt so dazwischen gequetscht, weil er doch irgendwie zu groß aussieht und über steht. Naja, wie immer: Tests abwarten, vor allem was 2 Lüfter bringen, und der 140er - wie angekündigt - für die umliegenden Komponenten.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

WooW Schon das gib schnell der is noch eine Woche raus und teste schon coole sache!
Ich bin mal bespannt was der so leisten kann!


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Test 

[User-Review] Noctua NH-D14 - Ein Gigant in allen Belangen - Forum de Luxx


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

thermaltake ifx 14
*Noctua NH-D14*



Gewisse ähnlichkeit oder?^^
sieht auch fast genauso aus, nur sieht der Noctua nicht stimmig aus mit 2 verschiedenen Lüftern


----------



## Astimon (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Test
> 
> [User-Review] Noctua NH-D14 - Ein Gigant in allen Belangen - Forum de Luxx



Geil!

Wär das extrem hohe Gewicht nicht, würde ich auf den Preis scheißen und mir den sofort holen. So bleib ich aber lieber beim NH-U12P.

Insofern der Test noch durch andere Seiten bestätigt wird, hat dann Noctua endlich die Leistungskrone auf, die es - meiner Meinung nach - schon lange verdient 

Glückwunsch Noctua!







			
				ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:
			
		

> thermaltake ifx 14
> Noctua NH-D14
> 
> 
> ...



Aston Martin One-77
Mercedes SLK

Gewisse ähnlichkeit oder?^^
sieht fast genau so aus, beide haben 4 Räder und sind schnell


Ich weiß ja nicht, bis auf die eine Tatsache, dass beide zwei Türme haben sehe ich keinerlei Ähnlichkeit


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



Astimon schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Wär das extrem hohe Gewicht nicht



Ist doch so was von wayne. Das Befestigungssystem ist wie immer sehr gut und wenn man den Rechner nicht dauernd durch die Gegend schießt passiert auch nix bei.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Ja ghostadmin hat recht...

Aber finde denn Preis auch mehr als zu Hoch dafür bekomme ich einen Corsair Hydro Series H50 und der Kühler als Gut !
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...test_corsair_h50_fluessigkeits-cpu-kuehler/6/


----------



## killuah (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ja ghostadmin hat recht...
> 
> Aber finde denn Preis auch mehr als zu Hoch dafür bekomme ich einen Corsair Hydro Series H50 und der Kühler als Gut !
> Test: Corsair H50 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 6) - 02.08.2009 - ComputerBase



Aber nicht so gut wie der Megahalems oder Noctua. Außerdem ist beim Noctua wirklich alles dabei (siehe Tommy Hewitt Review).


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Eben. Immerhin sind in dem Preis 2 Lüfter, WLP und das ganze andere Zeug was noch dabei ist enthalten.
Und das diese Beigaben alle sehr hochwertig sind muss ich wohl nicht extra erwähnen?^^

Stabilität und Qualität kostet halt. 
Auch wenn ich Autovergleiche nicht mag, nen Porsche bekommt man auch nicht für 1000€ neu.^^


----------



## Mental Gear (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Hab den Vorgänger bei mir im Gehäuse und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sieht so aus als hätten Sie auch bei dem Ungetüm die Montage wieder erfreulich praktisch und für viele verschiedene Systeme passend gestaltet.
Über die Farbgebung läßt sich streiten, aber ich find den Großvaterstil witzig und er ist unverwechselbar.
Optik hin oder her, Leistung ist es die für mich zählt und bei Luftkühlern legt der Noctua ein hervorragendes Ergebnis ab. Interessantes Produkt.


----------



## killuah (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Ich werd die Noctua Lüfter verkaufen oder anderweitig nutzen und 2 Nanoxia auf den Kühler setzen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Porsche(911er) hat nur zwei sitze verbaucht massig schaut ******* aus und macht laut brum brum das wars...

So viel dazu...

Aber egal ob ich zwei Lüfter dazu bekomme und noch WLP dazu bekommen...das haben die meisten eh von uns zu hause rum liegen...!!


----------



## lionheart2000de (6. November 2009)

*Endlich gibt es einen TOP-Kühler für AMD-Prozzis...*

...der den Megahalems obsolet macht, zumal der Megahalems wegen seines Intel-verbeulten-Bodens noch nicht mal vernünftig auf Sockel AM2/AM3- CPUs draufpasst. Ich hab den Megahalems auf meinem PhenomII X4-965 drauf. Incl. zweier 120er Noctua-Lüfter. Und wenn ich den Anschaffungspreis des Mega (55 Euro damals bei Caseking, jetzt 39 Euro bei Conrad) plus zwei Noctua-Lüfter für zusammen knapp 40 Euro plus das AM3-Sockel-Kit von Prolimatec für 10 Euro zusammen rechne (105 Euro), dann ist der neue Noctua-Kühler noch so richtig günstig. Zumal ich zwei Stunden lang mit Schleifpapier und ner selbstgebauten Spezialhalterung erstmal die Beule aus dem Megahalems-Boden rausschleifen mußte, bevor der Mega nicht mehr auf der AMD-CPU rumtanzte und bevor der erst richtig gut kühlte. OK, jetzt habe ich selbst bei knapp 4 GHz nur noch 62 Grad bei Volllast unter Prime95. Aber mich hat der verbeulte Boden des Mega zusammen mit deren Aufpreispolitik für AMD-Sockel so geärgert, daß ich das Ding sofort gegen den neuen Noctua austausche, wenn es den gibt. Der hat nen graden Kühlerboden, ist besser verarbeitet (das Nickel des Mega war bei mir ab Werk oben fleckig angelaufen und mußte erstmal poliert werden), hat gleich zwei Top-Lüfter dabei, ist einfach zu montieren und dabei auch noch günstiger. Da freuen sich dann gleich zwei Menschen: der Ebayer, der nen Megahalems mit AMD-Sockel-Optimierung und zwei Noctua-Lüftern billig bei ebay schießen kann und ich, weil ich dann endlich wieder nen Hersteller drin habe, der auf dem Auge mit den AMD-Usern nicht so blind ist, wie Prolimatech. 

Ach ja, bevor wieder Intel-Fankommentare oder Wasserkühlungsfreaks Ihre Meinung abgeben: ich würde nur dann Intel kaufen, wenns nix anderes mehr gibt und damit das nicht passiert, kaufe ich seit 15 Jahren nur AMD. Und ne Wasserkühlung war in meinem Thermaltake Tai-Chi ab Werk drin. Nachdem ich aber schon immer vergessen habe meine Blumen zu gießen, wollte ich nicht auch noch im Computer immer nach Wasserlecks oder Verdunstungsverlusten nachschauen müssen. Deshalb Luftkühlung, deshalb AMD.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Ist bei www.rascom.at und PC-Cooling: Der Online-Shop für CPU-Kühler, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment. bereits lieferbar


----------



## coati (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Bei PC-Cooling gibt's den doch gar nicht?


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Wubs, jetzt isser wieder weg. Der war heute schonmal da...

Überall wieder weg...........gut, dann müsst ihr euch noch gedulden ^^


----------



## Maeximum30 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Ich kann jedem schon einmal so viel sagen, ja er geht auch bei mir besser als die anderen Kühler die ich noch da habe (Thors Hammer, EKL Nordwand, Brocken) bzw. deutlich besser, am meisten merkt man den Unterschied wenn es dann darum geht wirklich ordentlich mit den Volt hoch zu gehen. 
Top Arbeit, Top Verarbeitet, Top Lüfter im großen und ganzen ein Top Angebot  

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=06.11VCtAbjFlRPQJTPG.jpg

Edit: Sysprofile zum Teil mit Fotos aktualisiert.


----------



## Mental Gear (7. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Wie siehst mit der Stabilität aus? Wird das MB schon stark belastet?
Bei dem Gewicht in der Position zerrt ja schon relativ viel Gewicht(über 1kg) am Board.


----------



## killuah (7. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



Mental Gear schrieb:


> Wie siehst mit der Stabilität aus? Wird das MB schon stark belastet?
> Bei dem Gewicht in der Position zerrt ja schon relativ viel Gewicht(über 1kg) am Board.



Bei Youtube gibts nen nettes Video:
Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test - Intel, Push-Pins, CPU-Kühler

Wurde leider enfternt, aber das hält ohne Probleme. So ein Board bricht nicht, es biegt sich, und wenns verschraubt ist auch nur wenig. Bei mir hat sich das Board bisher nur beim Pushpin montieren verbogen


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*



killuah schrieb:


> Bei Youtube gibts nen nettes Video:
> Video: Push-Pins im Extrem-Test - Intel, Push-Pins, CPU-Kühler
> 
> Wurde leider enfternt, aber das hält ohne Probleme. So ein Board bricht nicht, es biegt sich, und wenns verschraubt ist auch nur wenig. Bei mir hat sich das Board bisher nur beim Pushpin montieren verbogen



Das Video sollte man mal wieder reinstellen, war echt zu geil,
(das arme Mainboard!!!)

Wobei es diese Lego-farben eigentlich nicht anders verdient haben, auch wenn die QUalität von Gigabyte echt gut ist!!!

Aber der Kühler ist echt mal wieder der Hammer!!!


----------



## OCP (10. November 2009)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Was glaubt ihr?

schafft man mit ihm einem Phenom 2 x4 940 @ 3.9Ghz zu OC`n

Mainbord ga-ma790GP-dsh4
DDR2 800Mhz 

Wahrscheinlich ist dafür neuer Ram auch nötig (DDR2 1066)

oder?


----------



## OCP (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

So! er ist drinen
Geiles stück!

mal eben meinen i7920 D0 auf 4Ghz gebracht.......
max Temp. 1Std. Prime, 62Grad.........
Vcore 1.27


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noctua NH-D14 CPU-Kühler angekündigt*

Hey hast du mal aufs Datum gekuckt, das hier liest kein Mensch mehr.

OT: Sind 1.27V nich ein wenig viel, mein 980X kriegt bei 4.2GHZ NUR 1.25V


----------

